# The Ranger Story



## Boondocksaint375 (Sep 26, 2006)

Video mixed with Batt & Rtb clips


http://military.discovery.com/convergence/bestranger/videogallery/videogallery.html


----------



## EATIII (Sep 26, 2006)

That shit always gives me a hard on,I thank God every day that I can Have a do over! Game On!


----------



## Looon (Sep 26, 2006)

*SWEET VIDIO*

It was funny that it opened with an erctile disfunction commercial.:doh:


----------



## pardus (Sep 28, 2006)

Ive seen a couple of the Best Ranger shows, tough stuff!

You guys are as fit as fuck and get nice toys to play with :cool:




EATIII said:


> I thank God every day that I can Have a do over! Game On!



Are you back in or going back in?


----------



## EATIII (Sep 28, 2006)

Fulltime on the Guard side right now,getting my skill set back up to speed,for instance switching units now and getting back on Jump Status this month.

Baby steps after a 15yr break


----------



## LibraryLady (Sep 28, 2006)

EATIII said:


> Fulltime on the Guard side right now,getting my skill set back up to speed,for instance switching units now and getting back on Jump Status this month.
> 
> Baby steps after a 15yr break


 
Thank you for your past and your future service, EATIII.  That's impressive.

LL


----------



## Mr. Yuk (Sep 28, 2006)

LibraryLady said:


> Thank you for your past and your future service, EATIII.  That's impressive.
> 
> LL



Quit sucking up, he probably needs a cargo chute now anyway. :)


----------



## EATIII (Sep 28, 2006)

Thank you LL,

Mr Yuk,well I dont haft to get LAPESed now and down to 1 G11.


----------



## LibraryLady (Sep 28, 2006)

Mr. Yuk said:


> Quit sucking up, he probably needs a cargo chute now anyway. :)


 
Pffffftttt.

How many do you see going back after 15 years.  I'm too tore up to even consider going back.

I only suck up to guys when I'm broke and want to go drinking...  ;) 

LL


----------



## Chopstick (Sep 28, 2006)

*wow!*



EATIII said:


> Fulltime on the Guard side right now,getting my skill set back up to speed,for instance switching units now and getting back on Jump Status this month.
> 
> Baby steps after a 15yr break


!5 years break?? I cant remember 15 years ago.  Im very impressed!  Im also afraid of heights and airplanes..so..yeah..Very very impressed!;)


----------



## Mr. Yuk (Sep 29, 2006)

Chopstick said:


> I cant remember 15 years ago.




Neither can he that's why he's doing it.:) EAT remember hearing your ruck hit knowing that was going to be you in about 1.5 sec.:doh: 




Chopstick said:


> Im also afraid of heights and airplanes




Heigth isnt the problem it's the impact that bothered me.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Sep 29, 2006)

Hearing the aircrew tell us to puke down our bdu top's was enough for me. I was more than happy to jump.  I only had a few bad landings....one landing on the hood of a pickup truck lol


----------



## EATIII (Sep 29, 2006)

Oh yes I do ,I remember it all,all of the suck &the fun.

Hearing the ruck hit and saying "shit forgot to lower the 60"Fuc...... whap
The very 1st thing I had to "participate in " was a 12 miler,for 15 years I didn't walk to the store let alone a 12 miler. can you say I think I need a IV


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Sep 29, 2006)

EATIII said:


> Hearing the ruck hit and saying "shit forgot to lower the 60"Fuc...... whap


 

hahaha


----------



## LibraryLady (Sep 29, 2006)

EATIII said:


> The very 1st thing I had to "participate in " was a 12 miler,for 15 years I didn't walk to the store let alone a 12 miler. can you say I think I need a IV


 
LOL  Getting 'back' in shape is one of the worst things I can think of doing...  Have fun!

LL


----------



## Looon (Sep 29, 2006)

Mr. Yuk said:


> Quit sucking up, he probably needs a cargo chute now anyway. :)


I don't know about Eat, but Im pretty sure that I would need a cargo chute these days. 

I hit like a sack of shit back in the day when I went 230. I can only imagine the crater at 300.:eek:


----------



## EATIII (Sep 29, 2006)

oh,were there now but not w/out humorous moments.I think I will share on a new thread.


----------

